# Mara start up



## Fox1 (Jan 21, 2021)

Hi,

Had pump on my Mara replaced about a month ago.

In the last week or so when switching the machine on from cold, the pump noise goes on for a minute or more.

Any solutions?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I can't remember if you have a Mara or MaraX.

Is the pump drawing water from the tank e.g. pumping for a minute should drop the water level quite a lot, is anything else happening


----------



## Fox1 (Jan 21, 2021)

Hi Dave,

Its a Mara.

Kept on during day, off at night. I turn it on, the pump makes the noise and the pressure goes up to 9 as if I am pulling a shot. I've not noticed using lots of water.

As I say, it stays on for a minute or so with the pump and pressure full whack.

Was not like this just after pump replacement, started last week or so


----------

